# error after install



## rx_b10 (May 8, 2009)

hi all, 
after i installed freebsd 7.1 and know i reboot my PC 

when loading the FreeBSD always prompt an error message like this 


```
ACPI Error (dswstate-0185): Result stack is empty! State=0xffffff00019a2c00
[20070320] ACPI Exception (dsutils-0766): AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE, Missing or null operand
[20070320] ACPI Exception (dsutils-0894): AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE, While creating Arg 0
[20070320] ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_TZ_.THRM._TMP]
(Node 0xffffff000123ebe0), AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE acpi_tz0: error fetching current temperature -- AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE
```

this error always prompt, i don't know what are going on ? 

i try to load to Gnome, i added gnome_enable = "YES" at file /etc/rc.conf. but when loading to gnome the screen become a black screen.... 

anyone pls help i don't know how to fix it 

My computer Specification hardware : 
---------------------------------------+
motherboard ABITix38QuadGT 
BIOS phoenix 
RAM 2GB 
VGA Geforce 9500GT

thx all


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2009)

rx_b10 said:
			
		

> ```
> ACPI Error (dswstate-0185): Result stack is empty! State=0xffffff00019a2c00
> [20070320] ACPI Exception (dsutils-0766): AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE, Missing or null operand
> [20070320] ACPI Exception (dsutils-0894): AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE, While creating Arg 0
> ...


It looks like your machine doesn't like ACPI. You can try booting with ACPI disabled or update your system to 7.2.



> i try to load to Gnome, i added gnome_enable = "YES" at file /etc/rc.conf. but when loading to gnome the screen become a black screen....


That's probably because Xorg hasn't been configured properly yet. Remove that line from /etc/rc.conf and configure X first.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html


----------



## rx_b10 (May 11, 2009)

*7.2*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> It looks like your machine doesn't like ACPI. You can try booting with ACPI disabled or update your system to 7.2.
> 
> 
> That's probably because Xorg hasn't been configured properly yet. Remove that line from /etc/rc.conf and configure X first.
> ...




ok now i am downloading 7.2... 

i've add line Gnome_enabled = "yes", when i booting my freebsd it always go to GDM 

i want delete that line, i've tried another boot like single user mode/safe mode but when i edit using editor VI / PICO the command not found. so i cannot delete line at /etc/rc.conf 

thx u


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 11, 2009)

If you don't know how to quit *vi*...try reboot. :e Use Easy Editor (ee) to edit your files.

Greetz


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 11, 2009)

> i've add line Gnome_enabled = "yes"



Don't use spaces, or capitals, use *exactly*:
gnome_enabled="yes"


----------



## ale (May 11, 2009)

rx_b10 said:
			
		

> i want delete that line, i've tried another boot like single user mode/safe mode but when i edit using editor VI / PICO the command not found. so i cannot delete line at /etc/rc.conf


Try
	
	



```
fsck -p
mount -u /
mount -at ufs
```
 before starting *vi*.
You can also try pressing ctrl+alt+f1 to go in the first virtual console.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2009)

If you do remove that line from rc.conf you must add these:


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

Gnome needs them both and Xorg needs HAL these days.


----------

